# أرجوكم ساعدوني في هذه الدارة لقياس حجم الأمبير في بطارية السيارة



## ALFLEFL (17 مارس 2012)

أرجوكم ساعدوني في هذه الدارة لقياس حجم الأمبير في بطارية السيارة

الأمبير وليس الفولت حيث أنني وجدتها موجودة في ubs أجنبي ولم أستطع الحصول عليها 
وهي على الشكل التالي 
مثال بطارية سيارة 160 أمبير 12 فولت 
تبيين قيمة الأمبير الموجود في البطارية







 أرجو من جميع المهندسين المساعدة 


أكرر تبيان الأمبير وليس الفولت


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (17 مارس 2012)

أخى
لا يوجد شيئ يقيس ما تطلب فهذا الرقم يمثل سعة البطارية ووحدته هى أمبير ساعة و يعتمد أساسا على تركيب البطارية و عندما تتقادم يقل تدريجا و سيظل هذا الجهاز يقيس نفس الرقم لكن عند بدء التشغيل يهبط الجهد سريعا و سيهبط هذا المؤشر أيضا سريعا ولو وضعته على بطارية 80 سيظل يقول أنها 160
الأجهزة تقيس جهد البطارية و تعرضه بأى صورة تشاء


----------



## ALFLEFL (17 مارس 2012)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> أخى
> لا يوجد شيئ يقيس ما تطلب فهذا الرقم يمثل سعة البطارية ووحدته هى أمبير ساعة و يعتمد أساسا على تركيب البطارية و عندما تتقادم يقل تدريجا و سيظل هذا الجهاز يقيس نفس الرقم لكن عند بدء التشغيل يهبط الجهد سريعا و سيهبط هذا المؤشر أيضا سريعا ولو وضعته على بطارية 80 سيظل يقول أنها 160
> الأجهزة تقيس جهد البطارية و تعرضه بأى صورة تشاء





المشكلة أنني رأيتها موجود في ups ماركة أجنبية


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 مارس 2012)

أخى
رجاء إقرا ردى جيدا
أنا لم اقل أنه غير موجود ولكنى قلت هى قياس فولت البطارية ثم يطلق عليه الاسم الذى يرغبون فيه
هذه الدائرة بالضبط تصنع بالمتكاملة lm3915 و بضع مقاومات و 10 ليد بثلاث ألوان لتقيس جهد البطارية من 9 إلى 13.5 فولت و يكتب على الليدات 160 أمبير وحتى 10 أمبير
نفس فكرة مبين الشحن أو البطارية فى السيارة فقط يغير ما هو مكتوب

رجاء افعل ما شرحته لك فى ردى السابق أو استخدم 8 بطاريات مقاس قلم أو aa و شاهدالنتيجة ثم زود واحد ليكونوا 9 ستبين لك أن البطارية بها 160 أمبير أيضا


----------



## ALFLEFL (19 مارس 2012)

ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> أخى
> رجاء إقرا ردى جيدا
> أنا لم اقل أنه غير موجود ولكنى قلت هى قياس فولت البطارية ثم يطلق عليه الاسم الذى يرغبون فيه
> هذه الدائرة بالضبط تصنع بالمتكاملة lm3915 و بضع مقاومات و 10 ليد بثلاث ألوان لتقيس جهد البطارية من 9 إلى 13.5 فولت و يكتب على الليدات 160 أمبير وحتى 10 أمبير
> ...



مشكووور عل ردك أخي فهل ماتتكلم عنه يفيدني في معرفة تفريغ البطارية وهل يمكن أن تعطيني الدارة كاملة على 10 مستويات (ليدات)
وسأكون لك من الشاكرين 
جدا جدا جدا


----------



## alsaneyousef (19 مارس 2012)

اخي .اشتريها من موقع ايبي جاهزة .هنا,http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_trksid=m570.l2736&_nkw=Digital+Led+Amp+Meter+


----------



## مهران5512 (25 مارس 2012)

*نسخ من القرية الالكترونية*


----------

